# Red oak first ss



## jeanettiah (Apr 29, 2016)

Just came across a piece of red oak 40 years old father in law milled to build house it is 12inches due 24 inches by 2 inch thick I normally shoot HTS single tbg how thick should I plane board I know there are a lot of variables I use half inch marbles or3/8. Steel also want tiffany help appreciated remember our veterans Jonathan

Sent from my SCH-R530X using Tapatalk


----------



## gabeb (Jan 1, 2016)

I would say about a half-inch. Good luck

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jeanettiah (Apr 29, 2016)

Thx Jonathan

Sent from my SCH-R530X using Tapatalk


----------

